# Illinois Now Accepting Applications for Firearms Instructors



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Illinois State Police | Concealed Carry FAQ

September 7th - Illinois begins accepting applications for instructors to teach the 16 hours CCW classes needed to get a permit. By January 7 we should be able to submit applications. The journey continues.

VooDoo


----------



## papajohn664 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hope all goes will for gun owners in ill just to bad you have to jump through hoops to get a permit


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the folks who drafted the Illinois CCW law thought it would discourage most of us if we had to pay $150, wait 9 months for it to get organized, and then take 16 hours of classes and a 30 round proficiency test. I have news for them. I'm not discouraged and I'll be applying and taking the classes as soon as it gets set up for me to do so.

Word has it that they got this message and that when they reconvene in October there will be "additions" to the law further restricting who, what, where, when and how we can carry. Time will tell. Big City Chicago politicians are terrified of CCW and it has run down hill.

VooDoo


----------

